# Need proprietary files for G2(vision) and Shadow (Droid X)



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay I'm building CM 7.1 Kang's by adding some more features to it. Samsung Nexus S build was successful.

Now I need the proprietary files from Vision (G2/Desire z) and Shadow (Motorola Droid X) running CM 7 with everything working.

If you have them or know someone who has any of them, please help me by sending them to me.

Sent from my Nexus S using Iceandfire rom with Apocalypse-Talon kernel.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

All available online @ github.com/koush

Koush hosts the prop files for cm


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Only vendor files are available there and even in that no Vision.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Official CM HTC Vision prop files: https://github.com/koush/proprietary_vendor_htc/tree/gingerbread/vision
if you want the device and vendor trees they are hosted on github.com/CyanogenMod
vision device tree: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_vision
vendor tree: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_vendor_cyanogen

Official CM MOTO Shadow prop files (Froyo Kernel)
https://github.com/koush/proprietary_vendor_motorola/tree/gingerbread/shadow

if you want to build cm for shadow on gingerbread kernel then use the prop files from:
https://github.com/CM7-GB/proprietary_vendor_motorola/tree/gingerbread/shadow

of course you will also have to use the gingerbread version of the device and vendor trees
DEVICE TREE: https://github.com/CM7-GB/android_device_motorola_shadow
VENDOR TREE: https://github.com/CM7-GB/android_vendor_cyanogen



iceandfire said:


> Only vendor files are available there and even in that no Vision.


Those are the prop files they are the product of running ./extract-files.sh and pulling files from a cm device

This is also where the nightly buildbot pulls the prop files for it's builds

tl;dr
those are the files you are looking for


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks I'll try once I'm home.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Relevant. (And much easier, tbh.)


----------

